# Hymer with no 12 volts .. Help !



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Help or advice required please. On a Hymer with Fiat chassis I have had the Electroblok off to Germany for repair after a blown diode. Unit returned and refitted and now have no 12 volt body systems working. i.e. no interior lights, no steps, no water system etc.. I have full battery power showing on the meters for both engine and leisure batteries. But the 12volt mains switch does nothing. Is there a main master switch or a main 12v fuse that I am missing. I have rechecked all connections to the Electroblok af refitting. Help please, am I having a senior moment and overlooking something obvious.

Bill


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you have a BIG red key that isolates the leisure battery?
Did you turn it off before removing the Electroblock?


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

No, but this is what makes me think there could be a main fuse, but I dont know where. Leisure batteries are under the passenger seat.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Billmac, there is a large sizes fuse near the battery on our 554 under the seat is yours the same. try this.


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Goldwinger, thanks for that. 'Van at storage so will check that tomorrow. All ideas to try will be welcomed.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Check that you have 12 going in, then checkall the multiplugs are pushed on fully, then check there is 12v at the fused outputs for the circuits that dont seem to be working.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Billmac
When I had a B544 there was a fuse next to the battery, which was in located in one of the lockers.

Hope this helps.
Steve


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

The logic says to me if you can see both batteries on the pannel therefor you have both supplies in the Electroblock... so its either the leasure 12 volt switching relay in side it or the control switch on the control pannel and perhaps the main switch on the Electroblock is that switched on.... apart from that I can't help without looking first hand at the fault... Clive


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If the control block is seeing battery voltage there wont be a blown fuse battery side

Loddy


----------

